# EYS fitting compounds



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm bidding a job that involves EYS fittings.
I'm going to have to extract the existing compound (resin?) in the fittings, pull wire and then replace the compound.

My local supply houses have mentioned 3 different compounds.
1. A resin or putty
2. A lubricant
3. Fiber

My understanding is that the lubricant and fiber are optional but I'm pretty confused.

Can somebody tell me what materials are required to properly seal an EYS fitting? Some instruction / tips on how would also be useful.

Thanks


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck with removing the old compound. There are several threads on that topic on here. Are you trying to save the conductors? If so, more time will be needed. 

Here is the cut sheet for Crouse Hinds Chico and the Speed seal.. Make sure that you use the right product for the fittings you have - Appleton with Appletton, Crouse Hinds with Crouse Hinds, etc... They may look the same, and probably are, but if an inspector calls you on it you'll be doing some rework on your dime.. 

The fibre is used to stop the mixed chico from filling the conduit and to keep some space in the conductors.. Not sure what kinda lubricant owuld be sold for seals.. If it is a 2 part epoxy (up here called SC4 or SC65) it is not rated for conduit seals (EYS). If you are using the powder and mixing it, then a plastic syringe is handy to get the mixture in cleanly.. 

Also marking the poured ones is handy, so your inspectors can see what is done.. Usually an "X" on the fitting works, with one line "/" being for packed but not poured, and completing the "X" when it is done. Or painting the plugs is also done...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

The PDF file was too big, so here is the link to my search... Use the "Cooperindustries" PDF one..

https://www.google.ca/#q=chico+sealing+compound+and+fiber


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Good luck with removing the old compound. There are several threads on that topic on here. Are you trying to save the conductors? If so, more time will be needed.
> 
> Here is the cut sheet for Crouse Hinds Chico and the Speed seal.. Make sure that you use the right product for the fittings you have - Appleton with Appletton, Crouse Hinds with Crouse Hinds, etc... They may look the same, and probably are, but if an inspector calls you on it you'll be doing some rework on your dime..
> 
> ...



I was slow . you beat me to it .








Sorry !


----------

